# how much is the going rate for a stud fee?



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i was in the park and a lady asked me to use my moka for a stud and she asked me how much i charge and i didn't know what to say. she said she would give me a puppy or money.
which is better? i'm going to breed jamoka and jemini when she gets of age


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

The breeder i got bella from charges $500 or gets first pick of the litter of pups. Her best stud (who is bellas daddy) is a retired show dog because of an eye injury.


----------

